# The legendary dike III



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I pretty much have the same topic on the board the same time of year, year after year...haha
Well I thought this past Saturday was going to be my day..looks like about a couple dozen other people thought the same thing. I personally have yet to catch a fish at dike III, at least a keeper striper that people go after. Now I've stood next to a guy that caught about 7 within 15 minutes... and yes he kept all of them.. 4 is the limit. Its a weird place, its hit or miss. This past Saturday I learned a ton. I do know what people mean when they say the bait fish are there.... they are really right there like a giant fish tank. I did see a ton of bait being pulled in on the Sabikis. That was a first. Did I have mine for bait catching...No. Now i know the drill, after years of going there and not seeing how its done at that spot I might not have left with any fish but next time I will at least have my gear together...


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

. Sorry about your luck . What is and where is this legendary dike ? You can pm me if you don't want to post . Just never heard of this before .


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

X2 on where this place is. Pm me please


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Where on this planet can you keep four striper? Kept 7???? Where was the law? Any one call? Everyone has the hardon for the comms but I guess recs get a free pass. Remember comms rape them sure......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

JAM said:


> Where on this planet can you keep four striper? Kept 7???? Where was the law? Any one call? Everyone has the hardon for the comms but I guess recs get a free pass. Remember comms rape them sure......


These are landlocked stripers. 4 a day, 20 inch min


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

**** III is on Lake Anna. Anna is freakin FULL of stripers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Do you really have to go spot burn the one place on this planet I can go and find peace? Which side were you fishing? Were you throwing bait or lures?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

dallison, thanks for the report. Ignore the griping--people get a little wound up this time of year.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh fresh water my bad


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Do these freshwater ones fight like the saltwater guys ? Or get as big ? I stay in the salt.


Just looked that lake up . That lake looks huge.is it hp restricted ?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Stinks like cabin fever around here LOL.......sand flea nailed it on the head as always. Feb.-April good old P&S tends to be an easy place to get a fight started......darn snarly people hahaha


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Do these freshwater ones fight like the saltwater guys ? Or get as big ? I stay in the salt.
> 
> 
> Just looked that lake up . That lake looks huge.is it hp restricted ?


I don't know if they fight as hard as saltwater ones, probably not but they are fun to catch nonetheless. Back in ohio, I used to fish for them below a dam, I think the biggest I ever saw was around 15 to 20 pounds


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

sand flea said:


> dallison, thanks for the report. Ignore the griping--people get a little wound up this time of year.


Haha.. yeah its really like a giant man made aquarium. I know I see alot of people there from DC, Northern VA, Fredericksburg. Its kinda like the fish are there or they are not. I don't think the spot can be burned up except by the people that live right there and can call their friends and say...they're here. It takes me an hour to drive to BFE to fish. Like I said I've been trying for about 4 years now with no luck at all except lost tackle. You can google this place, there are youtube videos. Thats why I call it legendary.. I'm giving it 2 more attempts this year before moving on to other waters...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Go when no one else is there. Being dead serious here.
Yes, it does eat tackle if you don't time things right as far as retrieve


----------

